# HOCARS NY April 22nd Slot Car Show



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Come on Down........

Hilton Hotel, Melville, NY
10AM to 2PM showtime

Hope to see you there
203 804-2455:thumbsup:

Bob Beers


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Bob, your check went put this morning.

See you all there guys 

P.S. my helper cant make it. So Tom, no Coppacabana :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It was a great time and as always i found a few trinkets. 

Got to spend a few minutes talking with Dyno Don, :thumbsup: and this guy is all class. Love chatting with him. Can't wait to run at his place. What a layout he has. 6 lanes in both directions!!! Nuts!!! My kind of guy!! :dude:

Saw a few other members too. Got a few guys more interested in Drag Racing so thats good. 


See you at the next one!!


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I picked up a few things today and talked to JoeSkylark for about half an hour too. Good to talk to ya in person Joe! I also talked to DynoDom and Gearhead too. We are all excited for the " Fracas" race at Doms.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Tell ya what, with a smaller crowd gives ya time to talk more with your fellow slot heads & customers... had a blast with Tom and Joe and Bob and Mario and the list goes on. Picked up some solid rivet chassis, Earnhardt's Wrangler #3 carded, yeah carded & TKO test track. Lots of stuff to pick from... see ya next time.
k-mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

'65 Nova said:


> Tell ya what, with a smaller crowd gives ya time to talk more with your fellow slot heads & customers... had a blast with Tom and Joe and Bob and Mario and the list goes on. Picked up some solid rivet chassis, Earnhardt's Wrangler #3 carded, yeah carded & TKO test track. Lots of stuff to pick from... see ya next time.
> k-mac


Forgive me Kevin, it's always a pleasure and I hope we can run together in the future bud. 

Yea man sweet little routed portable fun!!!!! Carded Wrangler!!!! WOW nice score!!! 

Love carded stuff lol. I happened to stumble upon a carded 43 plymouth AFX G-Plus  and a RFed Devil Arm on the card too.

Umm P.S. I'll send the body and fender bill out when I get it estimated!!! Not!!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, always good to see you too! :thumbsup: 
Hopefully, I'll be able to have the guys over soon.
As usual, a little table browsing and a lot of well spent time speaking
with Big E, Bob528, David, Dyno, Gear Head, Joe Mig, Nick, Rob B, Tom HO,
Richie, Phil, Wesley and many other guys that make the hobby special.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Great seeing all you guys. I hope to run some laps with you soon!


----------

